# Hydraulic log lifter vs. gorrila bac?



## Theodore2 (May 8, 2018)

Hi,
I'm saving up to buy my own log splitter this year (and stop asking to borrow my neighbor's!).  Since I don't plan on getting younger, I was considering a log lifter.  I've seen several splitters with a hydraulic lifter arm (that you roll a big log onto and the arm lifts it onto the splitter).  I've also see that Gorillabac makes a log lift/pulley that runs on battery.  Just wanted to get some input from regulars as to which might be best, and which might cause the least amount of long-term problems.
Thanks
Theodore


----------



## weatherguy (May 8, 2018)

I think it would be cheaper to buy a splitter and gorillabac. If you can find a gorillabac, everyone seems like they're sold out.


----------



## saewoody (May 10, 2018)

I have no first hand knowledge using either set up, but based on what I’ve seen the gorilla act seems to present an opportunity of handling the wood less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelax27 (May 25, 2018)

I'm in the same position.... I just herniated two discs in my back and I have nothing to do but look up ways I could have not hurt myself... 

I have an email into gorillabac to see what they charge for shipping and what their lead time is on delivering.

It looks like a great idea but I haven't heard much feedback or reviews....

I will revert with gorillabac's reply when I hear from them.


----------



## Reelax27 (May 26, 2018)

Gorillabac sent a reply....


Nothing about shipping price or lead time but the president mentioned that the pricing for the truck hitch extension will be approximately $50.

Hopefully someone gets one of these in June and writes great reviews about it!


----------



## Ashful (May 28, 2018)

Interesting.  This is going to sound harsh coming from someone who hasn’t herniated any discs (yet), but this thing looks like a gimmick that would slow me down, more than anything.  I found it amusing that they demonstrate it on a log splitter than can be operated in vertical mode, a configuration that completely negates the need for lifting any logs.  Even our oldest former member, who had back trouble aplenty, used to split big logs all day long while sitting on a milk crate with a vertical splitter.

Another thing:  If lifting rounds to be split is a problem, how are you going to get that heavy stinkin’ 12V deep-cycle battery to and from the splitter, each time you use it?  I have a heavy starter cord that I connect between my splitter engine and my tractor for starting, so that might be an option for some, but that would take the tractor out of use while it’s connected.  I have a quick-disconnect on mine, for the purposes of cold starting the splitter in winter (big motor/pump, too hard to pull start when cold).


----------



## Reelax27 (May 28, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Interesting.  This is going to sound harsh coming from someone who hasn’t herniated any discs (yet), but this thing looks like a gimmick that would slow me down, more than anything.  I found it amusing that they demonstrate it on a log splitter than can be operated in vertical mode, a configuration that completely negates the need for lifting any logs.  Even our oldest former member, who had back trouble aplenty, used to split big logs all day long while sitting on a milk crate with a vertical splitter.
> 
> Another thing:  If lifting rounds to be split is a problem, how are you going to get that heavy stinkin’ 12V deep-cycle battery to and from the splitter, each time you use it?  I have a heavy starter cord that I connect between my splitter engine and my tractor for starting, so that might be an option for some, but that would take the tractor out of use while it’s connected.  I have a quick-disconnect on mine, for the purposes of cold starting the splitter in winter (big motor/pump, too hard to pull start when cold).



Sure does sound harsh.... I would have responded the same way 6 months ago...

But I guess you live and learn. Moving 32" diameter white oak rounds with no Peavey or hookaroon under a verticle splitter will do you in. I'm 34 years old, 5'-10" and 185 lbs. I can still run a sub 7 minute mile and do 100 sit ups no problem (pre injury that is). My back injury has probably been a long time in the making and looking back is mainly my fault. If I can slow down the work and NEVER herniate a disc I would gladly do it. I am in week 5 of recovery and just started to tie my own shoes in week 4. I hope for your sake that you never run into this injury. 

I will install a plug from my truck to get rid of needing to move a deep cycle battery. I almost always split near my truck. I'll probably get a small tractor LI battery for remote use.

From here on out it's slow, steady and ergonomically correct for me...

Just my two cents


----------



## maple1 (May 28, 2018)

First time I heard about Gorillabac.

After googling it up - I think I would be concerned about the wood coming off that thing you screw onto it. Just doesn't look like that would be a very hardy setup. Especially if you get into some stuff that isn't 100% solid, or might have a bit of punky sapwood, or very thick bark.


----------



## jackatc1 (May 28, 2018)

Problem solved.



Ashful said:


> I found it amusing that they demonstrate it on a log splitter than can be operated in vertical mode, a configuration that completely negates the need for lifting any logs.


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2018)

Splitting while sitting on a milk crate would kill me.


----------



## Ashful (May 28, 2018)

Jags said:


> Splitting while sitting on a milk crate would kill me.


I thought the same, but he convinced me to give it a try, and it actually works.  I use a large round turned on end, instead of a milk crate, but it's not a bad way to roll when working larger rounds.  I prefer to work with the splitter horizontal as much as possible, since it's much faster, but sitting while splitting big stuff on a vertical splitter works nicely.  I park my front-end loader next to me, so I can toss the splits right into the bucket.


----------



## maple1 (May 29, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I thought the same, but he convinced me to give it a try, and it actually works.  I use a large round turned on end, instead of a milk crate, but it's not a bad way to roll when working larger rounds.  I prefer to work with the splitter horizontal as much as possible, since it's much faster, but sitting while splitting big stuff on a vertical splitter works nicely.  I park my front-end loader next to me, so I can toss the splits right into the bucket.



Likewise.

Good for the large stuff. Otherwise it's horizontal.

(Except I toss into a trailer hooked to my ATV.)


----------



## Reelax27 (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone buy a gorillabac yet?

I'm pretty sure at this point in my recovery if one showed up on my front door step my wife would murder me...lol


----------



## blades (Jun 22, 2018)

set of tongs and a small jib crane from various sources does the same thing Boat winch or a powered one  on jib unit or a com-a- long.  course depends on your abilities to rig it up.
I agree that the screw is a weak link- a 16" x30dia chunk of green Oak in no small feat to move around.  Bad back here also -grovelling around on my knees trying to move big chunks under/ onto the foot plate of a splitter in vertical mode didn't work for me.
Ya I know noodle them down to people size - that does get messy though  A scissors jack table rig works also to lift up. lots of different ways to skin a cat.

Course the absolute best way is someone else doing the heavy part!


----------



## Reelax27 (Aug 22, 2018)

I just got my Gorillabac log lift in!

It took less then a week to receive from the time I ordered it.

It was packaged well and the instructions were for the most part clear and concise.

It took me about an hour to unpackage and install on my Dirty Hands 22 ton log splitter. It could probably be done in half that time but I was taking my time on the job. 

I still have to buy a battery for the lift. I am hoping to sneak off sometime tomorrow to hit the battery place. I'll try and post a review of the unit working in about two weeks. 

Communications with the gentleman running the company have been good. He was quick to respond to all questions I had via email and even called at one point.

The unit seems well constructed. The welds are decent but are at least complete welds and not just stitch welds. Where allowed welds are on both sides of the steel.The hardware seems a little on the cheap side and I may replace it one I get a decent feel for working the lift. Grease and dielectric grease are not included with the unit. I used wheel bearing grease on the post pivot point lift support leg and wire sheave roller. I used dielectric grease on the winch motor terminals as they were steel and not copper.

I hope this helps someone else out there!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 22, 2018)

Glad it came in and went together nice.  But, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Reelax27 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll get some pics up here shortly...

I pulled everything out of the packaging and layed it out for a nice pic but I was summoned by the wifey. I just came back from work so sneaking away to work on something or split wood is a HUGE deal.

That being said- I snuck out to the battery store this morning....muhahahaha

The deep cycle battery I bought was a lot lighter in weight then it looked!

More pics to come...


----------



## Reelax27 (Aug 23, 2018)

Here are some pics of it assembled on my DH 22 ton splitter.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry about tthe messy garage.


----------



## Reelax27 (Aug 23, 2018)

Snuck out and grabbed the first log I could find. The winch seems strong and pulled the log over no problem. I did manage to tweek the pin that holds the winch in free spin mode. I had to use a hammer and center punch to run it back in.

The screw-in pick-up-point seems strong on red/white oak. I haven't tried any other species yet. I like how the pick-up-point can be used as a handle while splitting. 

The one in the pic is oak and is waaay too 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 heavy to pick up by hand...


----------



## blades (Aug 23, 2018)

time to dig around in my odds and pile and fire up a welder.


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2018)

I can see that this would be limited to the splitters designed with a plate foot. A wedge on beam design would bring a whole new set of issues that would need to be kept in mind.  Like giving the cable some slack while splitting.    Not knocking the unit, just pointing out an observation.


----------



## blades (Aug 27, 2018)

Just dragging it over and the lift onto beam, don't know I would want to leave the handle/ lift point attached, Wedge on beam- that particular unit mounted where it was with the vertical pole on the end would not function on my splitter.
While not as convenient , I have used the my engine hoist, fork lift , tractor bucket, and tongs, to accomplish the lifting portion.  which reminds me got to get a new parking brake cable assembly for tractor- dang thing froze up or the parking  brake assemblies  themselves did.
 ( ouch $400+ )


----------



## Reelax27 (Sep 15, 2018)

9-15-18 Update:

I am 3 chords of large oak through and the Gorillabac is still working well. I noticed that with the Gorillabac unit bolted onto the back side of the DH 22 ton splitter that the splitter is much easier to move around due to better weight distribution. The screw in lift point hasn't pulled out of any logs. When you drop the log on the splitter with the winch- If you winch down just a little more then needed it is very easy to manipulate the log for the next split with out any adjustment to the winch.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Dataman (Sep 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Interesting.  This is going to sound harsh coming from someone who hasn’t herniated any discs (yet), but this thing looks like a gimmick that would slow me down, more than anything.  I found it amusing that they demonstrate it on a log splitter than can be operated in vertical mode, a configuration that completely negates the need for lifting any logs.  Even our oldest former member, who had back trouble aplenty, used to split big logs all day long while sitting on a milk crate with a vertical splitter.
> 
> Another thing:  If lifting rounds to be split is a problem, how are you going to get that heavy stinkin’ 12V deep-cycle battery to and from the splitter, each time you use it?  I have a heavy starter cord that I connect between my splitter engine and my tractor for starting, so that might be an option for some, but that would take the tractor out of use while it’s connected.  I have a quick-disconnect on mine, for the purposes of cold starting the splitter in winter (big motor/pump, too hard to pull start when cold).


My Log Splitter (just sold it) had Vertical Mode.    It made big stuff lots easier.   But most of the time I just don't have Big Stuff to worry about.    I had 22T Dirty Hands.    I miss it, it was so labor saving.  Now on Pellets.


----------



## Theodore2 (Dec 28, 2018)

Jags said:


> I can see that this would be limited to the splitters designed with a plate foot. A wedge on beam design would bring a whole new set of issues that would need to be kept in mind.  Like giving the cable some slack while splitting.    Not knocking the unit, just pointing out an observation.



Never thought of that as an issue, but true.  The splitter I ended up buying (Timberwolf TW1) has wedge on the beam (and the manual log lift is a whopping $500... no thanks!).  So Gorillabac is probably not a viable solution for me.  That said, can anyone suggest a few sources of powered jib crane and tongs, ideally as a single kit?  I'm not a welder, so not practical for me to DIY too much.  Thanks!


----------



## Soundchasm (Jan 3, 2019)

This is not completely germane to the discussion, but I had a true epiphany when I took a hand truck to a scrounge.  Working alone, I had to get creative in terms of (sometimes) strapping a round to the hand truck, but since I had a 4x6 trailer with a ramp, the giants that were unlift-able were then certainly coming home with me for future resolution!!  ;-)

Future resolution includes an introduction to a 55cc saw with a 20"bar...  Along with several wedges and mauls.


----------



## Woodsman69 (Nov 2, 2020)

blades said:


> set of tongs and a small jib crane from various sources does the same thing Boat winch or a powered one  on jib unit or a com-a- long.  course depends on your abilities to rig it up.
> I agree that the screw is a weak link- a 16" x30dia chunk of green Oak in no small feat to move around.  Bad back here also -grovelling around on my knees trying to move big chunks under/ onto the foot plate of a splitter in vertical mode didn't work for me.
> Ya I know noodle them down to people size - that does get messy though  A scissors jack table rig works also to lift up. lots of different ways to skin a cat.
> 
> Course the absolute best way is someone else doing the heavy part!


Blade,  we tried our own lift many years ago and used tongs.  After having problems my wife got me the Gorillabac.  The Screw wheel that they have can stay in the log while splitting.   After three years use, it has not come out of any big green oak log that you describe.   I had not been on this blog for a long time.   Gorillabac is really a good tool that will save your back.


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2020)

Personally I don't see that it is worth the money.  But I also don't deal with much large stuff at all.  The little bit i do I simply go vertical or break it down by hand a little first.


----------



## The.Devo (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 8, 2020)

I think a better option might be a decent used treadmill and an inverter.....


----------



## chris5150 (Dec 31, 2020)

I basically built my own gorilla back.  Works great. Made it after a back injury. No more vertical splitting or wrestling with large logs.


----------

